# Strange Alert/Notification



## cuchuflete

Has anyone else had the pleasure of seeing this:



> The following errors occurred when this message was submitted:
> 1.	Sorry! The administrator has specified that users can only post one message every 30 seconds.


 ????

Thanks,
Cuchufléte


----------



## Dale Dolores

Hello! I got a similar message a few days ago.  However, mine said that "useers can only post one message every minute".

Joy


----------



## Tormenta

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Has anyone else had the pleasure of seeing this:
> 
> ????
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuchufléte





Yes, I have seen this message a few times over the past 3 days,   

Tormenta


----------



## garryknight

Maybe the software is trying to slow you down. Gosh - 1,033 posts already!


----------



## Artrella

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Has anyone else had the pleasure of seeing this:
> 
> ????
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuchufléte





The same happened to me these last days!!!  I had to wait to post my messages...


----------



## cuchuflete

garryknight said:
			
		

> Maybe the software is trying to slow you down. Gosh - 1,033 posts already!


  But yours are of better quality, So There!!


Garry-
Re your signature:  Brings to mind one of those eternal sayings by the--so far--immortal Yogi Berra, who may have been speaking of heaven, but most likely a restaurant:  "Nobody goes there anymore, it's too crowded."


Cuchu



			
				joylolade said:
			
		

> Hello! I got a similar message a few days ago.  However, mine said that "useers can only post one message every minute".
> 
> Joy



"Unfair," he cried. "You have an entire minute while I get only half as long to find the Enter key."


----------



## Silvia

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Has anyone else had the pleasure of seeing this:
> 
> ????
> 
> Thanks,
> Cuchufléte



That happened to me, too, the other day, while trying to send a PM, BECAUSE I pressed the enter key twice. Then looking at my 'sent items' folder I realized the PM had been sent already, the first time I pressed the key. That is strange.


----------



## mkellogg

That's the forum's spam control.  Some people are sick enough (strange enough) to write bots that flood a forum with ads.  To stop this or at least slow it down, a 30 second delay has been implemented.

I also have a hard time imagining that someone is able to make comments so quickly...  Even Cuchu.

Mike


----------



## cuchuflete

mkellogg said:
			
		

> That's the forum's spam control.  Some people are sick enough (strange enough) to write bots that flood a forum with ads.  To stop this or at least slow it down, a 30 second delay has been implemented.
> 
> I also have a hard time imagining that someone is able to make comments so quickly...  Even Cuchu.
> 
> Mike





"Ooouch!" he said, slowwwwwwwly.


----------



## bearded

Hello Mr.Kellog, Administrator

This morning I received the following alert:



> wazeer-e-aazam started a thread called Aramaic vs Hebrew: mutual intelligibility. There may be more posts after this.
> 33 minutes ago



Now, apparently that thread had  been opened by wazeer (a later banned member) on Sept.20, 2016. (see EHL forum). It must be a glitch of some sort.  Can you please have a look and find out what happened? Many thanks.


----------



## amikama

This thread has been moved to EHL from the Hebrew forum. It seems that a moved thread triggers a notification as if it were started in the destination forum.


----------

